

I’ll give you a job and help you launch your first product - bradt
http://bradt.ca/blog/job-plus-apprenticeship/

======
tinkerrr
Definitely an interesting idea. I would be more interested in the post-fact
analysis. How many people applied? What percentage were qualified? What
projects were they working on, if any? What kind of compensation did they
prefer (vacation vs. money vs. equity vs. health coverage)? Where were most
applicants from, and things of that nature. Good luck with the hiring process,
I am sure it would catch the attention of a few good developers at least.

~~~
bradt
Thanks, I'll definitely be sharing results. Probably put out another blog post
and/or discuss it here: [http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/i-ll-give-you-a-job-
and-hel...](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/i-ll-give-you-a-job-and-help-you-
launch-your-first-product/1835)

------
bradt
Trying a new hiring strategy here. I'm trying to appeal to talented developers
who also have ambitions to start their own product business. What do you
think?

